# Input on reel



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

anyone fish with this reel?
Pro Gear?Looking at the CS500C...any input would be great....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Check out the thread "new kid on the block" on the invision distance board.

http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showforum=4

All about the pro gear reels.

Tommy


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

*Cs-501*

Is the latest version of the narrow spool, CS 551 is the wide spool version


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanxs,for the input.

Tommy,nice web site.Got to check you out on the news!

Looks like I'm gonna try out the CS 501


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I could not find that thread mentioned, but did find the Pro Gear Website http://www.progearfishingreels.com/

EDIT - Did find it after all .. here is a direct link to the thread. http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=181

I noticed that they don't show the model you have (or do they??) and seem to have them now only in a Nickel color, rather than the Brushed Gold like you have.

Is that one still produced? For my newbie casting skills it felt good.

Point is ... I came up with some extra cash and am thinking about a conventional rig that I can learn to cast well over the winter for the Spring runs.

Might have about $300 to spend. Looking to put something together. Maybe a 525 and OM if I get less than $300....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> I could not find that thread mentioned, but did find the Pro Gear Website http://www.progearfishingreels.com/
> 
> EDIT - Did find it after all .. here is a direct link to the thread. http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=181
> 
> ...



Good,Santa was good to ya.....$300 is a good # ta start with....OM and a Pro Gear?....Ryan @ Hatt Jacks has em magged already...$200+OM heavy,about=$300......Makes sure ya buy at least a 1/4 lbs spool of line.

Ya can also bid on the PG's on E-bay...CS501 or CS5501...those are the new models


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Al, how does the new pro gear cast? I still waiting for mind. Does it have to be magged? 

Bob, think again when you're buying the OM heaver. This rod is not the easiest to load, this rod takes all 180lbs of me to load, and I benchpress max at 250. I have the both the OM 12 heaver and the OM 10 mini. The 10footer will throw 10oz and bait. I did it a few weeks ago, but you need the rubber tubing or something to clinch it now real hard, it will slip and backlash if you have a slip. Just a thought. In most condition you can cast up to 10oz and be ok, if it requires more than 10oz to hold bottom, you might as well go home. Anyway, my info will be OM10footer and any Daiwa 20's. Best bang for the buck!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Al, how does the new pro gear cast? I still waiting for mind. Does it have to be magged?


casts like a dream......yes,I suggest getting it magged.17lbs Suffix,easily gluides on the spool.No back lashes,and easily fits on yer thumb


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Bob here is the thread you are looking for

http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=181


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nevr mind already saw that you found it!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Just got mine*

in the mail today via E-bay. The 501 is a tiny reel. The narrow spook is about the same as the abu 5500. Before I get it magged, what do I have to watch out for when casting this reel? Any input on how to tune it before magged will be appreciative.


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

252-995-2428 talk to ryan at hatteras jack's.
he also has a website. best bet would be after 12.00. you will be surprised how much line goes on that small spool. I use 14 siege on the 501 and 17 siege on the 551. the new mono from sufix.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> in the mail today via E-bay. The 501 is a tiny reel. The narrow spook is about the same as the abu 5500. Before I get it magged, what do I have to watch out for when casting this reel? Any input on how to tune it before magged will be appreciative.



Fer that small of spool,ya can easily put 300 yards of 17lbs Suffix Tritanium.That reel is on the 1509 ALL*....

Never threw one un-magged,but if the blow ups are easily untangled on the magged version...I can only imagine the birds nests on the untamed reels.

Teo and Neil,whenever yer in town gimme a shout,we'll hit a football field and let em EAT


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah man... we might just have to do that... so what are the details for jan 30th weekend brother give me a holla


neil


----------

